# دورة التصميم الاحترافية ببرنامج robot بروابط فورشير وميديافير



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
اخواني الاعزاء هاهي مفاجأة جديدة جئت لها من اجلكم وهي عبارة عن دورة احترافية للتصميم ببرنامج الروبوت وقد سبق وانزلت دروس فيديو للبرنامج ولكنها كانت تمثل المستوي الاول للبرنامج اما تلك التي نحن بصددها فتهدف الي الوصول بالمستوي الي الاحترافية وهذه سر التسمية...​ 
ومع الاقبال الذي لاحظته علي تحميل الفيديوهات والردود الفعالة من الاعضاء كان واجبا علي ان اهديهم هدية اخري للارتقاء بالمستوي اكثر واكثر ......​ 



​ 
رابط المستوى الاول​ 
تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج (( Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2010 ))

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

روابط المستوى الثانى الاحترافى​ 
روابط تحميل الدروس​ 
الدرس الاول:دراسة وتصميم الكمرات بجميع انواعها​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/140294536/4cebda99/beam_1.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/140294540/eac9e96b/beam_2.html​ 
الدرس الثاني : تصميم ودراسة الاعمدة بجميع انواعها​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/140562788/f11d028e/column_1.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/140562791/91da8b6b/column_2.html​ 
الدرس الثالث : تصميم ودراسة deep beams​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/140554474/1fbec93f/deep_beam_1.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/140554475/68b9f9a9/deep_beam_2.html​ 
الدرس الرابع : دراسة وتصميم البلاطات بجميع انواعها​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/141268186/c6e78853/slabs_1.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/141273834/2eada58a/slab_2.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/141273835/59aa951c/slab_3.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/145125916/6c074a02/slab_4.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/145138444/38acbd55/slab_5.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/145153667/c85628a2/slab_6.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/145153679/36f534e4/slab_7.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/145153677/d14d19e3/slab_8.html​ 
الدرس الخامس : دراسة وتصميم strip footing​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/147422941/d59193c7/strip_footing_1.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/147422959/c2512ab4/strip_footing_2.html​ 


الدرس السادس : دراسة وتصميم combined footing​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/147444934/40915bf3/CONT_FOOTING__1_.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/147444964/3de6afb6/CONT_FOOTING__2_.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/147444948/666811f/CONT_FOOTING__3_.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/147444921/29e09e3d/CONT_FOOTING__4_.html​ 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
أو 
روابط اخرى من رفع المهندسة هالة النجار​ 
الدرس الاول:دراسة وتصميم الكمرات بجميع انواعها​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ndmttyjmtmt​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jekmzrajmix​ 
الدرس الثاني : تصميم ودراسة الاعمدة بجميع انواعها​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?znjyxywcnnq​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yrnjmxz2iim​ 
الدرس الثالث : تصميم ودراسة deep beams​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ryqniztxnto​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ymonwzz0twh​ 
الدرس الرابع : دراسة وتصميم البلاطات بجميع انواعها​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?humnmymjhyd​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qmky3rmny2c​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zwnjjmiqw24​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mfztyudzyzw​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?liijzc2w5k1​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4l2hcygqjjg​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tzlynnwdjhm​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1ymyihcw5y4​ 
الدرس الخامس : دراسة وتصميم strip footing​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3y0mbdvntmn​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mznz0loiymy​ 
الدرس السادس : دراسة وتصميم combined footing​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eioygoymzty​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ytottgcyetk​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n2m3met2zly​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ylgxdynzhnb
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*الي جميع الاعضاء الذين يعانون من مشاكل في عرض الفيدو يجب عليهم تحميل ذلك الكوداك قبل التشغيل*​ 
*http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_Mega_codec_pack.htm*​ 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
وسوف اخصص هذا الجزء من المنتدي لتناول باقي الدروس للدورة الاحترافية​ 
وارجو من المشرفين اضافة الروابط باستمرار الي المشاركة​ 

م/ ايمن محمد قنديل​


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أكتوبر 2009)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بعض الوقت لتسهيل اضافة الروابط الجديدة واستكمال الموضوع وحرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## lolo200890 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليك اخونا الكريم علي هذا البرنامج والدروس


----------



## majdiotoom (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاله النجار (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م. فادي كيسو (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## belkessamir (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي عمل ممتاز جداا
نتتظرك في المزيد من البداع و الاحترافية


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكـ الله خير

على هذا الجهد 

أسأل الله أن يكون هذا في ميزان حسناتك




ولكن

عندي طلب !!!

إذا أمكن أن يكون رفع الملفات على موقع غير الـ 4shared.com

لأن هذا البرنامج محظور عندنا في اليمن 

جزاكـ الله خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*الدرس الثاني : تصميم ودراسة الاعمدة بجميع انواعها*

الدرس الثاني : تصميم ودراسة الاعمدة بجميع انواعها


http://www.4shared.com/file/140562788/f11d028e/column_1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/140562791/91da8b6b/column_2.html


الدرس الثالث : تصميم ودراسة deep beams


http://www.4shared.com/file/140554474/1fbec93f/deep_beam_1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/140554475/68b9f9a9/deep_beam_2.html


ارجو من المشرفين اضافة الدروس الجديدة الي المشاركة

اسالكم صالح الدعاء​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 أكتوبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> الدرس الثاني : تصميم ودراسة الاعمدة بجميع انواعها​
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/140562788/f11d028e/column_1.html​
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hamdyprince (14 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الله أكبر ولا قوة إلا بالله 

حقيقي مهندس مجتهد وأستاذ كبير رغم صغر سنك

دائما مجهتد وموفق 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 أكتوبر 2009)

_مشكور علي الردود الاكثر من رائعة جزاكم الله خيرا_​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 أكتوبر 2009)

hamdyprince قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
> الله أكبر ولا قوة إلا بالله ​
> حقيقي مهندس مجتهد وأستاذ كبير رغم صغر سنك​
> دائما مجهتد وموفق ​
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير​


 


مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن علي مجهودك الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد النجفي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## عماد عبد العزيز (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassananas (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي عمل ممتاز جداا
نتتظرك في المزيد من البداع و الاحترافية


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي العزيز مهندس ايمن على ما عودتنا علية من ابداعات متواصلة 
فجزاك الله عنا كل خير ووفقك لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة 
ولو سمحت اخي بالسوال هل يدعم البرنامج تصميم Strip foundation 
وهل بالامكان عمل درس توضيحي عن ذلك يعني حسب وقتك اذا يسمح 
وشكرا لك مرة ثانية


----------



## هاله النجار (21 أكتوبر 2009)

روابط اخرى لتحميل الدروس




الدرس الاول:دراسة وتصميم الكمرات بجميع انواعها


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ndmttyjmtmt

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jekmzrajmix


----------



## هاله النجار (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الدرس الثاني : تصميم ودراسة الاعمدة بجميع انواعها


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?znjyxywcnnq

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yrnjmxz2iim


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 أكتوبر 2009)

هاله النجار قال:


> روابط اخرى لتحميل الدروس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


هاله النجار قال:


> الدرس الثاني : تصميم ودراسة الاعمدة بجميع انواعها
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?znjyxywcnnq
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
تم اضافة الروابط للمشاركة الاولى


----------



## هاله النجار (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الدرس الثالث : تصميم ودراسة deep beams

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ryqniztxnto

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ymonwzz0twh

ودعواتكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 أكتوبر 2009)

هاله النجار قال:


> الدرس الثالث : تصميم ودراسة deep beams
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ryqniztxnto
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هادي المهندس (22 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

_*مجهود يستحق الثناء بارك الله بك .........*_



مع تحياتي


----------



## م.طاهر (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رائع لك مني اسمي معاني الشكر والامتنان


----------



## essam awad11 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة ، فكل مواضيعك قيمة للغاية
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## essam awad11 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
أخى الحبيب جميع الجزاء تنزل بنجاح لكن بالنسبة للدرس الأول الخاص بالكمرات beam1 بعد تنزيله لفك الضغط فوجئت برسالة تعطينى error ولا أدرى ما السبب مع العلم ان جميع الجزاء تم فك الضغط لها بنجاح
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## AICHA88 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم على كل ما قدمتم لنا و جزاكم الله كل خير
و ارجو منكم ان تفيدونني برنامج لحساب المنشات المعد نية فانا في امس الحاجة اليه
جزاكـ الله خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*هام جدا*​ 
*الي جميع الاعضاء الذين يعانون من مشاكل في عرض الفيدو يجب عليهم تحميل ذلك الكوداك قبل التشغيل*​ 
*http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_Mega_codec_pack.htm*​ 
*وقد راجعت جميع الروابط وجميعها يعمل*​ 

*مشكور جدا علي الردود الجميلة*​ 
*وانتظروني في الجديد قريبا جدا*​


----------



## mrtaha (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي المهندس أيمن يعجز اللسان عن وصف إي كلمة شكر في سبيل هذه الجهود الكبيره ولا استطيع الا أن اقول بــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك علي هذه الجهود ووفقك الله الي كل خير


----------



## منتصر المالكي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للغاة ايها الاصحاب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*الدرس الرابع : دراسة وتصميم البلاطات بجميع انواعها*

الدرس الرابع : دراسة وتصميم البلاطات بجميع انواعها


http://www.4shared.com/file/141268186/c6e78853/slabs_1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/141273834/2eada58a/slab_2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/141273835/59aa951c/slab_3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/145125916/6c074a02/slab_4.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/145138444/38acbd55/slab_5.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/145153667/c85628a2/slab_6.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/145153679/36f534e4/slab_7.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/145153677/d14d19e3/slab_8.html




اتمني ان تنال الدروس ارضاؤكم 

واتمني من المشرف اضافة الروابط للمشاركة الاصلية

وانتظروني في مزيد من المفاجآت​


----------



## هاله النجار (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يجازيك خير يابشمهندس ويكرمك يارب
روابط تانيه للدروس​ 


الدرس الرابع : دراسة وتصميم البلاطات بجميع انواعها

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?humnmymjhyd

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qmky3rmny2c

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zwnjjmiqw24

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mfztyudzyzw

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?liijzc2w5k1

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4l2hcygqjjg

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tzlynnwdjhm

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1ymyihcw5y4​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 نوفمبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> الدرس الرابع : دراسة وتصميم البلاطات بجميع انواعها​
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/141268186/c6e78853/slabs_1.html​
> ...


 



هاله النجار قال:


> ربنا يجازيك خير يابشمهندس ويكرمك يارب
> روابط تانيه للدروس​
> 
> 
> ...




تمت الاضافة 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## yawazaki (3 نوفمبر 2009)

merci goooooooooooooood


----------



## donbosco (3 نوفمبر 2009)

begad mesh 3aref 2a2ol eah lesa kont badwar 3ala learning lel robot ,rabena yekrmkooo


----------



## احمد بنوان (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوراخي على هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيك. بخصوص برنامج Autodesk Concrete Building Structures 2010 هل يوجد له دروس تعليميه او كتاب تعليمي 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وفي انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

احمد بنوان قال:


> مشكوراخي على هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيك. بخصوص برنامج Autodesk Concrete Building Structures 2010 هل يوجد له دروس تعليميه او كتاب تعليمي
> وشكرا جزيلا


 

حل منشأ كامل من الاساسات للسطح باستخدام برنامج (( concrete building structures )) 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152111.html​


----------



## maldeno (5 نوفمبر 2009)

mashkooooooor


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اخي مهندس ايمن كنت قد سالت عن امكانية البرنامج لتصميم الاساس الشريطي strip foundation 
في مشاركة سابقة في نفس الموضوع ارجو التوضيح ؟ وهل بالامكان عمل دروس عنها 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي مهندس ايمن كنت قد سالت عن امكانية البرنامج لتصميم الاساس الشريطي strip foundation
> في مشاركة سابقة في نفس الموضوع ارجو التوضيح ؟ وهل بالامكان عمل دروس عنها
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 

بالطبع يمكن حل وتصميم الاساسات الشريطية وسوف اتناول هذا الموضوع باهتمام قريبا جدا
شكرا علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*الدرس الخامس : دراسة وتصميم strip footing*



smsmaaa30 قال:


> بالطبع يمكن حل وتصميم الاساسات الشريطية وسوف اتناول هذا الموضوع باهتمام قريبا جدا
> شكرا علي الردود الجميلة


 

كما وعدتك اخي مؤيد فهذه دروس اعددتها خاصة بتصميم القواعد الشريطية اعددتها خصيصا لمن يحتاجها 


الدرس الخامس : دراسة وتصميم strip footing​


روبط التحميل​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/147422941/d59193c7/strip_footing_1.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/147422959/c2512ab4/strip_footing_2.html​ 



واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء​ 
وانتظروني في المزيد من الدروس

​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> بالطبع يمكن حل وتصميم الاساسات الشريطية وسوف اتناول هذا الموضوع باهتمام قريبا جدا
> شكرا علي الردود الجميلة


 


smsmaaa30 قال:


> كما وعدتك اخي مؤيد فهذه دروس اعددتها خاصة بتصميم القواعد الشريطية اعددتها خصيصا لمن يحتاجها
> 
> 
> الدرس الخامس : دراسة وتصميم strip footing​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

والله يا اخي مهندس ايمن نحن عاجزين عن الشكر , حقيقي انت انسان رائع بمعنى الكلمة واسأل الله تعالى ان يعوضك عن ما تبذلة من جهد ووقت لا لشي الا لارضاء الله سبحانة وتعالى ومساعدة اخوانك فجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين وقد استفدنا مما قدمتة لنا الكثير الكثير , الله يكثر من امثالك ويوفقك لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة في الدنيا والاخرة
تقبل مني كل التقدير والاحترام .


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*الدرس السادس : دراسة وتصميم combined footing*



مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم





مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> والله يا اخي مهندس ايمن نحن عاجزين عن الشكر , حقيقي انت انسان رائع بمعنى الكلمة واسأل الله تعالى ان يعوضك عن ما تبذلة من جهد ووقت لا لشي الا لارضاء الله سبحانة وتعالى ومساعدة اخوانك فجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين وقد استفدنا مما قدمتة لنا الكثير الكثير , الله يكثر من امثالك ويوفقك لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة في الدنيا والاخرة
> تقبل مني كل التقدير والاحترام .​


 



كل الشكر والتقدير لاخي مؤيد الموسوي واهديكم هدية اخري اسال الله ان ينفعكم بها


الدرس السادس : دراسة وتصميم combined footing​ 

روابط التحميل​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/147444934/40915bf3/CONT_FOOTING__1_.html​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/147444964/3de6afb6/CONT_FOOTING__2_.html​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/147444948/666811f/CONT_FOOTING__3_.html​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/147444921/29e09e3d/CONT_FOOTING__4_.html​ 




ارجو من المشرف الاضافة للمشاركة الاصلية

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا​ 
واسالكم صالح الدعاء​ 
مهندس/ ايمن محمد قنديل​ 


​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 نوفمبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> كما وعدتك اخي مؤيد فهذه دروس اعددتها خاصة بتصميم القواعد الشريطية اعددتها خصيصا لمن يحتاجها
> 
> 
> الدرس الخامس : دراسة وتصميم strip footing​
> ...





smsmaaa30 قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لاخي مؤيد الموسوي واهديكم هدية اخري اسال الله ان ينفعكم بها
> 
> 
> الدرس السادس : دراسة وتصميم combined footing​
> ...



تمت الاضافة 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.طاهر (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير و على القيمة العالية التى تم اضافتها


----------



## مجدى سليمان (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم جميعاً خير الجزاء ورضى الله عنكم


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لاخي مؤيد الموسوي واهديكم هدية اخري اسال الله ان ينفعكم بها​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي مهندس ايمن , بالتاكيد هدية رائعة من انسان اروع :14: 
وفقك الله لكل خير.........


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ومتعودين منك على المشاركات المميزه جدااااااااااا
ربنا يوفقك 
شكراااااااا


----------



## الأرادة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذا البرنامج الرائع الله يتقبله منكم بأحسن القبول ... ولكن البرنامج نفسه ليمكن تحميله من موقع شركة Auto Desk، اذا توفر البرنامج لدى اي احد منكم ان امكنه يوفره على الموقع لتكتمل الفائدة ولكم كل التقدير


----------



## smart falcon (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشا على المجهود الرائع
يا ريت source البرنامج


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## هاله النجار (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الدرس الخامس : دراسة وتصميم strip footing​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3y0mbdvntmn


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mznz0loiymy​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 نوفمبر 2009)

هاله النجار قال:


> الدرس الخامس : دراسة وتصميم strip footing​
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3y0mbdvntmn​
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## هاله النجار (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الدرس السادس : دراسة وتصميم combined footing​ 



http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eioygoymzty



http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ytottgcyetk



http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n2m3met2zly



http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ylgxdynzhnb​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 نوفمبر 2009)

هاله النجار قال:


> الدرس السادس : دراسة وتصميم combined footing​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## المهندسة تقوى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي الردود الاكثر من رائعة وانتظروني في المزيد قريبا جدا*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 نوفمبر 2009)

تم اضافة رابط المستوى الاول بالمشاركة الاصلية للموضوع ليكون الموضوع متكامل ان شاء الله فى سهولة الوصول اليه


----------



## المهندس محمد عزمي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

سؤال:اذا كان جسر 80سم في 17سم ضبل كان 8ملي هل استطيع ان اضع جسر 80سم في 17سم كان واحده في 10ملي رجاءا جاوبوني بسرعه ع سؤال.....


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*


















I AM PROUD FROM BEING EGYPTION*​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 

أرجو الاطلاع على الموضوع التالي : 

مثبــت: موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

مع تحيــــــــاتي..​*​


----------



## essam-elkady (1 ديسمبر 2009)

many thanks for all


----------



## حسن 59 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع مشكورعليه ولكن انت كاتب تصميم البلاطات بجميع انواعها وذللك فى الدرس الرابع وللاسف لايوجد تصميم بلاطة hollow block وهى اكثر البلاطات استخداما فى التصميم دورة التصميم الاحترافية ببرنامج robot


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكركم علي الردود الجميلة واسف علي التاخير نظرا لظروف رغما عني


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 ديسمبر 2009)

والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم


----------



## محمد سامى الخولى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

لازم كل درس لة رابط


----------



## محمد سامى الخولى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

قولو لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## م محمود شكارنه (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## ديميرونى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن توضح لنا يابشمهندس قواعد القص في الاعمدة وتاثيرها علي لامركزية الاحمال


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010)) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل *


*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169608.html*






​


----------



## احمد كم الماز (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

_يعجزو اللسان عن شكرك ولاكن لايسعني غير قول جزاك الله كل خير_


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## هشومه (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على ما قدمتموه من علم 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## A.Bozan (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررربشمهندس بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## twity181 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك......


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2010)

*مشكور علي الاهتمام جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## خالد محمد كمال (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وارجو رفع مثال لمبنى كامل من الاساسات للسقف وشكرا


----------



## engibrahim (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود المميز


----------



## أوج الهندسة (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## م.محمد عمران (8 يناير 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمودشمس (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## reda fouda (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (8 يناير 2010)

لم استطع تحميل اي من الملفات اعلاه بسبب رداءة خدمات الانتر نيت عموما عندنا في العراق
ان امكن يا بشمهندس وباقي الاخوة في المنتدى تقديم الدروس التعليمية على شكل ملفات pdf
وليتكم تعلمون كم محاولة قمت بها لتحميل ملف واحد وبعدل الانتظار الطويل ينقطع الارسال 
والله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون اخيه 000000


----------



## wasefomari (8 يناير 2010)

في كل يوم أستقي من حبكم وأزور نبعه
أجد السعادة في اخاءنرتجي في الحشر نفعه
فاذا ذكرت الله وانسابت على خديك دمعة
فاذكر اخاكبدعوة بالغيب 00فان اليوم جمعة

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك لك في حياتك وعلمك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 يناير 2010)

wasefomari قال:


> في كل يوم أستقي من حبكم وأزور نبعه
> أجد السعادة في اخاءنرتجي في الحشر نفعه
> فاذا ذكرت الله وانسابت على خديك دمعة
> فاذكر اخاكبدعوة بالغيب 00فان اليوم جمعة
> ...


 

جزيتم الخير وشكرا علي الكلمات الرقيقة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شهاب المهدى (11 يناير 2010)

مطلوب ايميل ايمن قنديل


----------



## reda fouda (12 يناير 2010)

اشكرك كثيرا
عندى سؤال: كيف يمكن نقل اى منشا تم عمله فى برنامج اخر مثل SAP 2000 او Concrete Buildig Structure الى برنامج الربوت وشكرا جزيا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (13 يناير 2010)

لو عايز تمحى كل ذنوبك اضغط على الرابط دهhttp://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm


لو عايز تأخذ حسنات كثيرة اتبرع لصالح مستشفى 57357 ,عن طريق اتصالك على الارقام الاتية _1468_او_2357,,واستمع الى مفتى الجمهورية ,,سعر الدقيقة 2 جنيه , ,,او ابعت حساب على البريد المصرى على رقم _ 26386 ,,ارسلها الى كل الناس​




[/COLOR]هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 600x344 والحجم 29 كيلوبايت .



[/URL][/IMG]

يا أيتها الأم الثكلى،
ويا أيتها الزوجة المترملة،
ويا أيها الابن الذي فقد الأخ والأب،
يا كل ضحايا الحروب،
ـ املأوا الأرض والفضاء بتراتيل السلام .
ـ املأوا الصدور والقلوب بآمال السلام .
ـ اجعلوا الأنشودة حقيقة تعيش وتثمر.
ـ اجعلوا الأمل دستور عمل ونضال.
وإرادة الشعوب هي إرادة من الله.
محمد انور السادات​


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا للمهندسة هالة لان الروبط التي اعطتنا تعمل بشكل جيد واخيرا استطعت تحميل الدروس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 يناير 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## عيد حماد (19 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووور جدا"


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*​


----------



## majdiotoom (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## habibo07 (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي... مزيدا من المشاركات.... أخوك عبد الرحمن


----------



## habibo07 (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك... جعلك الله ذخرا لأمة إن شاء الله
...............أخوك عبد الرحمن...................


----------



## habibo07 (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك... جعلك الله ذخرا لأمة إن شاء الله
...............أخوك عبد الرحمن...................


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)

*اسالكم الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء*​


----------



## kerose (25 يناير 2010)

اللهم يا واحد يا أحد يا فرد يا صمد يا لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن لك كفؤا احد
اللهم إنا نسئلك الشفاء العاجل لوالدة زميلنا 
اللهم انت انت انت لا اله إلا انت وحدك لا شريك لك
اللهم الامر امرك والملك ملكك والعباد عبادك
اللهم يامن امرك بين الكاف والنون
اللهم ان اردت شيئا تقول له كن فيكون
سبحان من امره بين الكاف والنون
سبحان من اذا اراد شيئا يقول له كن فيكون
اللهم ارحب عبدتك وفرج عن كربها واشفها بشفائك يالله يامن انت الشافي وانت الكافي
لا اله إلا انت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
واخر دعوانا الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 يناير 2010)

kerose قال:


> اللهم يا واحد يا أحد يا فرد يا صمد يا لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن لك كفؤا احد
> اللهم إنا نسئلك الشفاء العاجل لوالدة زميلنا
> اللهم انت انت انت لا اله إلا انت وحدك لا شريك لك
> اللهم الامر امرك والملك ملكك والعباد عبادك
> ...


 

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*​


----------



## majdiotoom (1 فبراير 2010)

اللهم إنا نسألك الشفاءلوالدةالمهندس ايمن


----------



## omar11111 (4 مارس 2010)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدتك 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدتك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدتك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدتك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدتك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدتك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدتك


----------



## kerose (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ ايمن
شنو اخبار الوالدة ان شاء الله صحتها تحسنت 
طمنا عن اخبارك

اخوي العزيز
هل ممكن انه تشرحلنا كيف اصمم بلاطة على التربة
slab on grade
بابعاد 24 متر في 44 متر
لانه حاولت كثير اصممها لم اصل الى حل بالبرنامج
ياريت لو اذا ممكن انه تشرح لنا تصميمها 
بحيث هي ارضية مخزن يتحمل حمل كميون ذات وزن 60 طن
بانتظار ردك الكريم
اخوك


----------



## ateffahmy (10 مارس 2010)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدتك


----------



## أبوبصير (25 مارس 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أعزك الله بالإسلام يا أخي


----------



## عزوز علي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

_*جـــــــــأزاك الله ألف خير 
*_


----------



## ismailto (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fihonil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
برجاء رفع البرنامج نفسة على اي موقع غير الرابيد شير


----------



## laribi abd errahim (2 نوفمبر 2010)

merci beaucoup a cette vidio


----------



## المهندس a احمد h (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا استاذنا انانزلت كل الدروس وهي في غاية الروعةوالشرح في منتهي الجمال ويا ريت يا حبيبنا تعطينا امثلة عن القباب والاقواس
وبعض المنشات مثل الخزانات العلويةوالسطحيةوالتحت ارضيةوعبارات الطرق 
ولو سمحت يا بشمهندس توصل الحل الي النوتة الحسابية ولك الاجر و الثواب
بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك​


----------



## المهندس a احمد h (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اسالك اللهم اشفى والدة مهندس ايمن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكمـ الله خير
*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكمـ الله خير*


----------



## natik2010 (7 يناير 2011)

Thank you mr.eng.aemn kandel


----------



## Eng.zeky (12 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا


جزاك الله خيرا​​​*​


----------



## م/مهدي (12 يناير 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً على هذا البرنامج **
الله يعينك لما فية صلاح للامة العربية والاسلامية *


----------



## زينوسوفت (8 فبراير 2011)

ألا توجد دروس خاصة بالتحليل الزلزلي ؟


----------



## civilworks (29 مارس 2011)

thanx for the great effort >>


let me ask >>> how to change the Fy value ???

say i wan use it 360 N/mm2 or 400 N/mm2 instead of 

the BS8110 WHICH IS LIMITED TO 460 N/mm2 >>>


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (24 أبريل 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> حل منشأ كامل من الاساسات للسطح باستخدام برنامج (( concrete building structures ))
> 
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152111.html​



ياريت يامهندس ايمن بعد اذنك لو ترفع لنا البرنامج نفسه مع الكراك لو امكن وجزاك الله كل الخير:84:


----------



## taha aref (25 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## صقر الهندسه (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك لله الف خير .. وبارك لك ،،


----------



## منى زلط (18 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكرررررررررر


----------



## mhany80 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع بارك الله لك و عافاك 
و كل عام و أنتم بخير و سعادة بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك


----------



## ابو الايثار (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكرك يا مهندس ايمن على جهدك المتميز والمفيد وارجو من الله ان يوفقك دنيا واخره


----------



## ابو الايثار (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا للمهندس ايمن قنديل وللمهندسة هالة النجار ولاننسى 
شكرنا للمشرفين . وجزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## bluewhale (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور ياباشمهندس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (15 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (15 مارس 2012)

كيف استطيع الوصول الى رابط المستوى الاول لقد حاولت لكن المنتدى يرجعني الى الصفحة الرئيسية


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaled gamal negm (27 سبتمبر 2012)

بعد اذنك ياباشمهندس عايز فديو اوكتاب او طريقه توصيف كمره سابقه الاجهاد على برنامج robot للضروره وشكرااااا


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك يا أخي على المجهود المتميز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=1]دورة التصميم الاحترافية ببرنامج robot بروابط فورشير وميديافير[/h]


----------



## م.صهيب (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بخصوص الدرس الرابع : دراسة وتصميم البلاطات بجميع انواعها الرابط
slab 6.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

لا يعمل   *ارجو افادتي برابط اخر لنفس الدرس* وشكرا ولكم جزيل الشكر والأحترام


----------



## zine eddine (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ا 
الله يحفظك....................................


----------



## Dabozz Dillinger (11 يناير 2013)

merci mon frere


----------



## Al-Maher (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ....


----------



## osama_oo (11 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ايمن ,, فعلا والله مجهود رائع جدااااا ,,,
................................

كنت اتمنى حضرتك تعيد رفع فديو : (cont footing (3) , cont footing (2 لانهم مش شغالين

وربنا يجازيك كل خير ...​


----------



## kjelban (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ايمن ,, فعلا والله مجهود رائع جدااااا ,,,
................................

كنت اتمنى حضرتك تعيد رفع فديو : (cont footing (3) , cont footing (1 لانهم مش شغالين

وربنا يجازيك كل خير ...


----------



## kjelban (25 يوليو 2013)

يا شباب لو سمحتو محتاج المحضرات رقم cont footing (3) , cont footing (1 لان الرابط لا يعمل

بالله عليكم اي شخص منزلهم عنده ياريت يرفعهم على موقع mediafire و شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## kjelban (28 يوليو 2013)

الا يوجد صاحب خير يساعدنا في الحصول على الملفات المطلوبه cont footing (3) , cont footing (1 ام انها غير متوفر عند اي احد


----------



## dmoha (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على الدورة التعلمية اخي لدي مشكل انا ابحث عن _حل منشأ كامل باستخدام برنامج robot concrete structure
_


----------



## وائل سعيد المصرى (9 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ايمن ,, فعلا والله مجهود رائع جدااااا ,,,
................................

كنت اتمنى حضرتك تعيد رفع فديو : (cont footing (3) , cont footing (1 لانهم مش شغالين

وربنا يجازيك كل خير ...


----------



## muhandescivil (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المقرمي (27 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن يا بش مهندس أيمن توريني عملية translation للهناجر لمابنسخها الى خمسةهناجر بأتجاه محور Z لأني لما بعملة ينسخ الهناجر ألى محورx وهذه العملية أنت ويتها في فيدواتك التعليمية 3d هذا والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Eng_E.R.K (13 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## medoo2014 (19 نوفمبر 2014)

جميع الروابط مش شغالة معايا لو سمحتوا حاولوا تعيدوا ممكن تحلوا لنا المشكلة


----------



## محمد 145 (20 نوفمبر 2014)

رائع حقا , شكرا لكم , من زمان و أنا أبحث عن دورة إحترافية لتعليم روبوت , من الألف إلى اليآء , أتمنى أن تكون دورات أخرى تقوم بتصميم منشئآت خرسانية و معدنية كاملة على برنامج روبوت و نقله إلى أتودسك استركجرال ديتيلينغ


----------



## بحب_ربنا (3 فبراير 2015)

اسال الله ان يبارك فيك وفى عمرك


----------



## محمد19775 (12 أبريل 2021)

بارك الله بك هل يمكن تحديث الروابط


----------

